
A visual history of the future (2014) [pdf] - raleighm
https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/360814/14-814-future-cities-visual-history.pdf
======
KineticLensman
I found this really interesting. It's about how different artists across the
20th century tried to visualise the future of cities as they saw them,
obviously influenced by their own cultural perspectives and beliefs.

It has some great art, and could for example be a superb resource for game
designers looking for novel visual concepts.

This doesn't come across in the title, I'd have to say.

~~~
andyidsinga
Dang! - it really is cool - especially the variety of styles and detail in the
images.

